# Tage zwischen 2 Daten ausgeben -> Als richtiges Datum



## ahykes (3. September 2007)

Hallo !

Habe in meiner Tabelle ein Anfangs und ein Startdatum. Nun möchte ich die Tage, die dazwischen liegen anzeigen. Allerdings nicht als Anzahl (das würde ja mit DATE_DIFF gehen) sondern ganz genau jeden einzelnen Tag im Format YYYY-MM-DD.

Habt ihr eine IDEE?


----------



## _Truck_ (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

MySQL oder SQL, wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß Truck


----------



## ahykes (4. September 2007)

HAllo! Entschuldigung. Es handelt sich um um MYSQL. Habe auch eine unschöne Notlösung gefunden: Einfach alle Daten von Heute bis 20015 in eine Tabelle geschrieben. Das ist aber sehr häßlich 

Haste einen Plan?


----------



## ManicMarble (6. September 2007)

Das mit der Tages-Tabelle ist gar nicht so hässlich.
Ich mache viel mit Projektmanagement und habe mir eine Kalender-Tabelle gebastelt, die ich für alles mögliche hernehme, mit Feiertagen und Arbeitsstunden und was das Herz begehrt. Siehe meinen Beitrag ind diesem Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/relat...e-zwischen-anfangs-und-enddatum-auslesen.html


----------

